# Downhill Helmets: ASTM F1952



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just read on several sites about this "new" helmet standard. It seems that most FF helmets just comply with the DOT and CPSC standards and good protection such as in downhill must be provided by a helmet with ASTM F1952.

I have researched and the only helmets i've seen with this standard are Fox Rampage, Troylee Designs (in general) and Giro Remedy/Remedy CF...

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## dminor (May 15, 2006)

CPSC standard is a bicycle helmet standard and is adequate. DOT alone is not a good indicator - look at the wimpy bowls a lot of Harley riders wear. More and more DH team managers are having their racers wear true moto helmets for the extra degree of protection that they give over a bicycle-only FF. Downhilling has the potential for high-energy crashes rivalling motocross.

What to look for there is a SNELL M2000 (on top of the DOT) compliance. This means that it has been TESTED (not just 'evaluated') by the Snell Memorial Foundation, the world's most repected and revered helmet-testing organization.

I personally like the SixSixOne Hurricane Flight.

EDIT: The ASTM F1952 standard is still a *bicycle-specific standard *written for Downhill bicycle helmets. It is still not as stringent as a the Snell M2000 certification.


----------



## Cozza (Oct 20, 2005)

dminor, I like the 661 helmets, too. I ride moto, so having 2 helmets can get kind of costly. I only have my moto FF, so I wear that. SNELL is the way to go


----------

